# Most used / loved home made jig in your workshop?



## david123 (24 Nov 2016)

I couldn't find a thread on this, so, my most used jig is my cross cut sledge. My original one was a bit basic, so my latest one has built in stops and extended stops for longer pieces. The other jig I like and use a lot a lot is my mitre jig. I love making jigs and could spend most of my days making them.
The angle of the photo makes it seem wider than it is, I also have extensions for the outboard stops.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Nov 2016)

Very tricky!
I think that most used and most loved are two different ones in my workshop. And, of course, it depends on how you define a jig.

I shall take it to mean a shop-made gadget that is used in conjunction with a tool or a machine to make the job quicker, safer, easier or more accurate than I can do by hand. Will that do?

In that case, my most used is my short rip fence. I never rip anything without it, and it also doubles as a handy store for spanners, spare arbour and that sort of thing related to the saw.

Most loved has to be my Ultimate Tablesaw Tenon Jig. Although I made it some years ago (I need to remake it, it's got a bit damaged in the last few years) I still get a kick out of seeing my tenons fit exactly time after time, and knowing that there will be no clean-up necessary afterwards. When I die I know I have left something good behind. OK, it may not be much for a whole life, but it is my offering.






That picture looks a bit untidy because the workpiece is too large for just the toggle clamp which is part of the jig, and I've had to use a trigger clamp as well.

But this is why I love it:






Today I am using my Domino support jig, very pleased with that one too.


----------



## sunnybob (26 Nov 2016)

I made a router sled looks very similar to the first picture in this thread, but with an inner table made from a 2 ft x 1 ft kitchen tile mounted on four bolts. Fully adjustable to 0.5 mm on each corner. I hot glue the pieces down and the router is mounted on an MDF board which slides side to side across the top of it.
Couldnt make my boxes without it.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Nov 2016)

Is that to thickness small pieces Bob?


----------



## david123 (26 Nov 2016)

As you know Steve, I bought your DVD set a few years ago and very useful they have been. I must admit your tenon jig is one that I must get around to making. The new house has now almost had its makeover now so I guess there is no excuse.


----------



## sunnybob (26 Nov 2016)

Mike, yes. I use it as a mini thickenesser /planer. I have one of those and thats fine for metre plus lengths, but absolutely useless for anything below 1 metre because of the amount of snipe at each end. I generally rip a plank to 10mm, then just cut to size and then "plane" it with the router to any thickness I want.
I usually use 8mm for sides of boxes, but often go to 3mm thick for dividers.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Nov 2016)

david123":1nbye4z3 said:


> As you know Steve, I bought your DVD set a few years ago and very useful they have been. I must admit your tenon jig is one that I must get around to making. The new house has now almost had its makeover now so I guess there is no excuse.



No excuse, Dave, no excuse! 

Post a picture when you do, or it never happened...

S


----------

